# Mobile County Buck



## Buck Wild (Feb 2, 2008)

These pics are from the 3rd year he was on camera, which was last year.


----------



## Buck Wild (Feb 2, 2008)

These are from this year!


----------



## Buck Wild (Feb 2, 2008)

Here is the latest. Should be close, if not the new Mobile County record. Congrats Neal!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Wow!


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

Damn that is a Monster! Congrats!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Great Deer...Congrats, tell us all about the hunt!


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

I can only dream of arrowing something like that.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Word!


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

*Awsome deer!! Congratulations!!*


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Where at in mobile county. N S E W ?? Awesome deer


----------



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

Stud! He musta stayed up your way. Never had any pics of that one. I don't think it will be the record though. The Huggins boy's deer is prolly gonna scor higher. Maybe they kin though. Ain't bout a mile or so difference from one buck to where the other was killed.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That's a hell of a deer! Congrats to the shooter!


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

That dude is a stud. Congrats.


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

fine deer ,i love them nasty looking stickers!


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Holy crap! Nice deer!


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

That my friend is a Stud any where in the country. WOW !!!!


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

Rarely canI say I'm speechless_,_ but this is one of those rare moments.

Scoots


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Congrats on a FINE deer. The smile says it all.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

HOLY SHEETS, that is a dandy, congrats to the hunter!


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

sydbrn329 said:


> Stud! He musta stayed up your way. Never had any pics of that one. I don't think it will be the record though. The Huggins boy's deer is prolly gonna scor higher. Maybe they kin though. Ain't bout a mile or so difference from one buck to where the other was killed.


Any pics of the Huggins deer?


----------



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> Any pics of the Huggins deer?


I don't have one. I think a guy I teach with has one. I'll see if he can email it to me today so I can post.


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

What a stud!!!


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

That is the best deer I have seen all year!:notworthy:


----------



## grysqurl (Mar 7, 2008)

WOW, Awesome buck. Congrats! :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I might chop a finger off fer a buck like that~~~~~!!! Stud MACK DADDY!!!!!


----------



## mcole (Oct 5, 2007)

dang nice one!


.


----------



## Rowdy (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow!!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

man what a stud!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

WOW!What a FREAK!Thats crazy big bone!Looks like you back boned him.Congrats!!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Grassflatsfisher send me your email address for a pic of the Huggins deer. For some reason I can't pm you


----------

